# Dandelion Salves



## soapmage (May 26, 2015)

I love all things dandelion. I eat them, pickle them, make tea to drink with them, and now I've added soaps and salves using them! I make no claims obviously to the public, but I'm here to tell just you all that this salve has been a God-send for my son's rash. I have to give props to the original recipe creator, Jan Berry from The Nerdy Farmwife blog. I tweaked her recipe and added my own flair and ingredients and tested a few batches with different things and percentages until I found one I fell in love with. Here's the cute little labels I made for them (I'm using those little containers from the Dollar Tree) and they fit perfectly. 

View attachment dandylionbalm.pdf


----------



## TeresaT (May 26, 2015)

Cute!!   I found that same recipe not too long ago.  I never heard of dandelion salve until I picked some up at a farmers market a few weeks ago.  It was a miracle drug for my pain.  I bought some dandelion oil to give to my mom for her arthritis.  (I need to drop it off!)  I also bought dandelion flowers that I am infusing in sweet almond oil right now.  I plan on making some salve for mom and me.  I just hope the oil works as good for her as it does for me.


----------



## Dahila (May 26, 2015)

I would mix dandelion and calendula infused oils and add some essential oils


----------



## lsg (May 26, 2015)

The labels look great.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 27, 2015)

What did you end up going with as the recipe?


----------



## gemsupthepoley (May 27, 2015)

I'm going with the same theme from the nerdy farm site but the hard bolcks instead.  Think it's shea/beeswax and sunflower infused dandelion.  They are great to use.

I'm going to try the lard/infused oil and see.  Thanks


----------



## soapmage (May 27, 2015)

Dahila said:


> I would mix dandelion and calendula infused oils and add some essential oils



I actually did lol. I used my already infused calendula SO and then infused the dandelion as well. I also used lemongrass EO. 



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> What did you end up going with as the recipe?



I used calendula and dandelion infused SO (hi-oleic), with added infused chamomile powder, yellow beeswax, added arrowroot powder, and lemongrass EO. The arrowroot cut down on the greasiness very well and gave it a silky feel that's out of this world! I also used the hi-oleic SO as it has a longer shelf life than regular, and it has a titch of vitamin E added to it as well.



TeresaT said:


> Cute!!   I found that same recipe not too long ago.  I never heard of dandelion salve until I picked some up at a farmers market a few weeks ago.  It was a miracle drug for my pain.  I bought some dandelion oil to give to my mom for her arthritis.  (I need to drop it off!)  I also bought dandelion flowers that I am infusing in sweet almond oil right now.  I plan on making some salve for mom and me.  I just hope the oil works as good for her as it does for me.



Yes, it's wonderful for my headaches sometimes as well. I rub it on my temples. I use it for my lower back aches too, and even a lip balm. I love it.



gemsupthepoley said:


> I'm going with the same theme from the nerdy farm site but the hard bolcks instead.  Think it's shea/beeswax and sunflower infused dandelion.  They are great to use.
> 
> I'm going to try the lard/infused oil and see.  Thanks



I've made the one with shea but used grapeseed oil in one of my first batches and loved it as well.


----------



## Dahila (May 27, 2015)

Going with it  I make dandelion soap with cocoa butter and it is the best soap.   I have no idea what dandelion does in soap if it does anything but the bar of soap is wonderful )


----------



## gemsupthepoley (May 27, 2015)

I did a DandeGoat soap  Used dandelion infused SO and goats milk.  I'm just waiting............


----------



## soapmage (May 29, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Going with it  I make dandelion soap with cocoa butter and it is the best soap.   I have no idea what dandelion does in soap if it does anything but the bar of soap is wonderful )



Sounds wonderful! I have dandy soaps I do HP as well and upsell them with the salves.


----------



## coffeetime (May 30, 2015)

Ok how does everyone dry the dandelion flowers for infusion without them going to fluff?? I've tried twice now and both times-fluff!


----------



## soapmage (May 30, 2015)

coffeetime said:


> Ok how does everyone dry the dandelion flowers for infusion without them going to fluff?? I've tried twice now and both times-fluff!



I just pick them early in the morning and lay them on paper towels to dry them for several days and haven't had them fluff, so I don't know lol. Maybe you picked yours too close to them getting ready to turn into the "fluffs".


----------



## Dahila (May 30, 2015)

soapmage said:


> I just pick them early in the morning and lay them on paper towels to dry them for several days and haven't had them fluff, so I don't know lol. Maybe you picked yours too close to them getting ready to turn into the "fluffs".


same here


----------



## coffeetime (May 30, 2015)

Do you pull the petals out of the green bit at the base or dry them intact?


----------



## soapmage (May 31, 2015)

coffeetime said:


> Do you pull the petals out of the green bit at the base or dry them intact?



No, I dry them intact to try and use as much of them as possible.


----------



## coffeetime (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks, I'll have to try again.


----------

